# Betty Boop and her pups--video--updated with still pic, too



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Edie asked me to post this. Betty Boop was the Las Vegas--now California girl who had her pups first--by C section. Edie says they are two days old in this video.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!! They are adorable ~ :wub: 
Thank you so much for posting this, very precious, video.

I just want to scoop them all up. I can't wait to meet them.:chili:

Live Long and Prosper, Little Ones.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe!! Thanks for sharing the video! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at those fat belly's:wub: oh my gosh I would love to hold a puppy right now. Betty Boop is adorable:wub:
How old are these mom's they look so young to me


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, both Vegas girls had their babies... loved hearing them squeak and seeing that big pink belly!!!! Judy's husband has such a loving voice... so lucky, those babies... Now to get big and find everyone Perfect Forever Homes!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

*And a still picture of the pups!*

Betty Boop's puppies, two days old. Lovely!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The puppies are beautiful ... so precious. I'm totally in love with their mother, Betty. I wish I could give her a forever home. Gosh, she's so precious and innocent looking. Her eyes melt my heart.:heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're so cute,nothing cuter than puppies...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this video. I cant imagine having to nurse and care for puppies after having a C-section, but guess a lot of dogs have to do this. Betty is a very sweet and loving girl and we think she is less then 3yrs old. We hope to find the best homes for all of these dogs. It is going to be a challenge to find 16 great homes for the puppies and then the adults. Anyone ready for a new puppy?? LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwwww - they are way too precious and Betty is such a sweetie. Look at her looking at the camera. What a sweet face.:wub: Just melts your heart. I hope all those pups find wonderful homes. Boy if only I could smuggle one into the house when no one was looking.:innocent: I really wish I knew someone wonderful on the west coast who's looking for a pup. I'll have to keep thinking.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad I could help with the posting.  About those pups ... let me know when Judy has them all housebroken. 

Seriously, what a wonderful thing Judy has done to take them all in. And I agree that her husband's voice sounds like he is such a caring person, too. The Maltese breed owes a big debt of gratitude to them, and to the rest of the AMA rescue "team".


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aren't all of the puppies just the cutest. What a great mother too. And Edie, you know that I want one -- puppy or mom.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooh how cute! Looks like Betty is a good momma. :thumbsup:


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

They make me wish we qualified for rescue pups! Sweet pups and a great mama.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a beautiful little family. I would take one in a heartbeat but I adopted McKenzie the little blind maltese puppy from someone on craigslist that was trying to place her with a family that had experience with blind dogs. Since I just lost my precious 18 yr old yorkie that was almost completely blind due to cataracts in Jan and her sister alittle over a year ago that didn't have any eyes they decided to let us have her. I have always had and still have 3 yorkies but McKenzie's personality is so different from my yorkies. She is just a little happy go lucky little girl and I love her to death. Since I've never had a maltese I'm wondering if all of them have such a great little personality and temperment or if it's just McKenzie's way.


----------

